# Elemental creatures



## koen-hagens (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey Scribes!
I have a little question, in the world I'm creating I've been creating a religion focused on elemental gods in the form of animals. I now have 2 gods, The Phoenix as God of the sun, fire, ressurection and the Lord of all Gods, and his Brother Lord Thunderbird, God of weather and life. I was wondering if anybody knows any other animals from mythology or Folklore from older civilizations like the Greek or the native Americans.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 18, 2016)

Coyote shows up a lot in the trickster role.


----------



## ThinkerX (Mar 18, 2016)

Leviathan (sea monster) gets mentioned in a water/ocean/chaos role. Also called Tiamat.


----------



## X Equestris (Mar 18, 2016)

ThinkerX said:


> Leviathan (sea monster) gets mentioned in a water/ocean/chaos role. Also called Tiamat.



Yeah, serpents related to water and chaos are pretty common.


----------



## TheKillerBs (Mar 18, 2016)

X Equestris said:


> Yeah, serpents related to water and chaos are pretty common.



That's because the original meaning of chaos was the primordial waters from whence the world sprang forth in the Indo-European and Semitic traditions.


----------



## Mythopoet (Mar 19, 2016)

I have whole books about mythological creatures. Is there anything in particular you're looking for?


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Mar 20, 2016)

Check out these two website for ideas about beings and creatures you can use. I like that they show artist images of the creatures and provide a brief description of their cultural origin. It is nice to fuse the features of different creatures to come up with your own unique mix to fit your story.
Mythical Creatures List - The Mythical Archive
Mythical Creatures, read about and see your favorite mystic creature.
Hope this sparks a few ideas.


----------



## Bekka King (Apr 20, 2016)

These two links may prove helpful: 

1) Magical creatures in Harry Potter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

2) Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sounds like you are on a fun writing journey.  Enjoy!


----------



## psychotick (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi,

And no one's mentioned cats? My cat is appalled! Think acient Egyption gods and the sacred cat.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Geo (Apr 22, 2016)

My favorite source for mythic creatures is the Book of Imaginary Beings from Jorge Luis Borges. If you want something original and with true historical roots, that book is the best place to find it.

For what you mention the Hafgua (Hafgufa) seems evacuated:

Hafgua was the mother of all sea monsters and fed on whales, ships, men, and anything it could catch. Hafgufa was said to have lived underwater, and when the tide was low at night, her nose and head would rise out of the water.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 2, 2016)

*Elemental Creature Resources*

I'm not the OP but I found the two resources you mentioned to be extremely useful, so thanks!



K.S. Crooks said:


> Check out these two website for ideas about beings and creatures you can use. I like that they show artist images of the creatures and provide a brief description of their cultural origin. It is nice to fuse the features of different creatures to come up with your own unique mix to fit your story.
> Mythical Creatures List - The Mythical Archive
> Mythical Creatures, read about and see your favorite mystic creature.
> Hope this sparks a few ideas.


----------

